# Quiet here--Anyone driving this winter?



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

We did a parade a couple of weeks ago and our horses were a huge hit. Now we've had a cold spell and I'm lucky if I can take them for walks. Looks like the weather is warming a little, but it seems like I'm too busy with holiday plans. My boy would love to be out in the cart. I need to make some time.

I have to say I am very happy with my Camptown collar. I've had it almost a year now. My new mare wears it just fine also.

I'm pretty tired of shaggy coats that are difficult to keep clean. When it dries up a little I'll get the vaccuum on them again.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 16, 2013)

I sure hope to... it will be about 6 weeks before my cart shows up, which gives me some time to work with PVC poles and such. The round pen is full of snow!!!

I guess I will be ground driving Legend to deliver Christmas bread to the neighbors... oh well, have jinglebells will deliver... ;-)


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 16, 2013)

We just did a FREEZING parade on Saturday- damp, cold and windy! Boys were pretty good, till the yahoos behind us went galloping back to their trailers. Sunny and Boomer kinda wanted to go with them, and I sure didn't blame them!




That's my friend and her horse Arions Boomerang on the left, and me and my horse JEM Canadian Sunrise on the right. We go as the North Texas Mini Equine Driving Club, which is just a bunch of us on a Facebook group. Anyone is welcome to join, we do parades, go trail driving, any kind of fun thing to try!


----------



## Barefootin (Dec 16, 2013)

Our gang is driving in NC. It finally stopped raining long enough to get hooked up. We have a husband and wife that bought a pony and a mini from us. They are learning to drive before taking their boys home.

This is my sister Ariel driving one of the 2 moving to a new home soon. He's a little speed demon at times but still very user friendly. He's lots of fun. His new owner just fell in love with him which is how it should be.







This is one of the new owners practicing his driving skills with our Silver Bay stallion Reeces Remarkable Cavalier.






This is the other new owner practicing with my son's pinto mare Jimmy Deans Julie. I think he did a wonderful job starting her to drive since a greenie is using her to learn with.


----------



## ckmini (Dec 16, 2013)

It's been pretty cold here in WI (single digits all week), but it was in the low 20's on Saturday so we drove in the indoor arena. Here's my classic shetland gelding "Oneka's Here Comes Trouble" practicing some obstacles. He was pretty unfazed with my fake bridge, flowers, AND we didn't knock over a single cone. Hoping for some warmer weather this week, but sounds like it's going to be pretty dang cold again.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 16, 2013)

Awww, you guys are killing me! We aren't likely to drive again before late March at the earliest. It has been bitter cold here and then warmed up just enough that Environment Canada was broadcasting heavy snowfall warnings (which is pretty bad when you live where we do and lots of snow is normal) We got about a foot and a half the first day and over a foot the second day. Snow was up past the horses bellies (especially hard for little Dyna who is only 28.5" +-) We spent the rest of the week and weekend digging our way out of the mess and yesterday my husband cleared a large portion of the horses corral/pen so they could move around freely. Where ever the snow is not ridiculously deep tho it is now icy since we had above freezing temperatures over the weekend. I have been covering the ground in the horses area with used shavings to keep it safe and sanding my drive and yard so I don't break my neck (er...the other end actually lol) So nope, no driving until the arena opens up in the spring for me, the roads are just not safe. I would love to deliver some Christmas cheer to our neighbours by cart tho , that would be fun. I too have a strap of 'jingle bells' (useful to warn bears we are coming on cross country drives in the summer)

I will have to live vicariously thro all of you who can and do drive after the first of November.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> I too have a strap of 'jingle bells' (useful to warn bears we are coming on cross country drives in the summer)


That was always the purpose of sleigh bells--a safety thing. Not sure it was exactly BEARS, though!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Dec 16, 2013)

LOL, no probably not but the first time I topped a rise and found myself only about 300 yds from a momma and her babies I decided it was going to be Christmas all year round . I was fine, my mare never batted an eye and the Bear just stood on her hind legs to try to figure out what I was. I just turned a smoothly and went back the way we had come and it was no harm no foul. But I am not happy to surprise wildlife, they will move off if they can hear us coming but I was lucky that Momma didn't decide that she needed to rush that "thing' approaching her cubs and cause a bad response from my horse. I still see the wreck I could have had in my minds eye. One thing I should mention for any beginners reading this... desensitize your horse to the sound of the bells before you drive off with them. I have seen some horses react badly to the jingling and bolt or worse so a little ground work with bells on is in order even if you think your horse is beyond concern.


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 16, 2013)

No driving for me. Snow fell a couple of weeks ago and hasn't melted off since. We had overnights of -4 and -7 although we are now above zero. Everyday I say it will get above freezing and everyday it doesn't

On top of all that, my little guy has so much hair, I can't get the surcingle buckled. I'm going to bear that in mind when I finally order a new harness this spring.

It might warm up this week. I certainly hope so.


----------



## happy appy (Dec 16, 2013)

I've been sitting at the -28C here for about one and a half weeks can't wait for it to warm up!


----------



## fourluckyhorseshoes (Dec 16, 2013)

Yep...just taking the off season kinda easy, but still trying to keep Dancer mentally fresh and in-shape so spring won't be too much of a challenge.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Dec 16, 2013)

Renolizzie said:


> No driving for me. Snow fell a couple of weeks ago and hasn't melted off since. We had overnights of -4 and -7 although we are now above zero. Everyday I say it will get above freezing and everyday it doesn't
> 
> On top of all that, my little guy has so much hair, I can't get the surcingle buckled. I'm going to bear that in mind when I finally order a new harness this spring.
> 
> It might warm up this week. I certainly hope so.


You can just order a new girth. I don't know why harness makers don't make them long enough. How much could it cost to add a couple of inches, for pete's sake... I've had to order longer ones.

The bear episode sounds pretty scary.

I agree; the first time for bells can be a challenge. Sleigh bells are LOUD.


----------



## Renolizzie (Dec 17, 2013)

I need to order him a harness that has breeching anyway so I will keep his winter time measurements o file and then take another measurement when he sheds out and get the harness made to fit him either way. I'm going to do the same for the new guy. He is bigger than my little Wiseguy.

I am thinking about getting the surcingle and bridle combo to start the new guy.

I need to take a picture of my little Yeti and put him in the fuzzy horses thread He is so adorable as a fuzz ball.


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Dec 20, 2013)

I live in Vermont (we have lots of snow right now!) and just started taking my new mare out. We used my husband's ice fishing jet sled and some bailing twine to extend the tugs. I just had to drag my feet when we were going down hill...I was looking on here for other ideas for winter fun and came across your post. Please keep me posted if you find another method to have fun with a mini in the winter!


----------



## StardustandBreezysMom (Dec 20, 2013)

Here's another photo of Gracie pulling our 5 year old in a Jet Sled! So much fun! His first "sleigh ride"!


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 20, 2013)

Awesome!!


----------



## studiowvw (Dec 22, 2013)

We did the Santa Claus parade a couple of weeks ago, about -12C (10 F) that morning. Made for a bitter time. Parade was shorter than usual and moved at a serious clip - we had 2 carts plus i had Lacey on line in case a header was needed. I and the other header Judy just about ran out of steam before the parade was over - didn't know we were going to have to trot almost the whole way!

The other two years I took part had warmer weather, the parade was much longer and slower. Lacey should be mellow enough to hitch next time - either that or I need to be in better shape.

Now my friend Marj and I are each thinking about building a sleigh. Mine will probably take after the Quebec sleigh wooden style. Problem is always - where do I store all these darn things? conditions suitable for sleighing don't happen that often. Right now the road is suitable, which it isn't always. Everywhere else is not ideal as there is about 8 inches of snow, with a 1/2" crust of freezing rain and some more snow on top.


----------



## Foxhaven (Dec 23, 2013)

studiowvw said:


> Problem is always - where do I store all these darn things?


My perennial problem... Didn't start with horses.





We went around last night to all the neighbors delivering Christmas cake. As I was getting Legend haltered (gave up on the harnessing idea) I was wondering how he would take to the jingle bells... I needn't have. I swear he is the most settled horse I've ever known. Let him smell them, jingled them a bit, he was curious but nonplussed. I fastened them around his neck slowly, walked him around, no issue at all. Trotted him around the pen with the jingle bells... he's like, oh, whatever. Got another carrot??





He got some major cute admiration from the neighbors. And was a perfect gentleman with the kids. I just love this horse.


----------

